# This is also what I look like.



## pigandpepper (Sep 26, 2010)

I got bored. Maybe this will inspire more banter about a calendar/coffee table book/documentary. We can't let that idea go, it's great.


----------



## Sean B. (Oct 15, 2010)

tofunk said:


> I got bored. Maybe this will inspire more banter about a calendar/coffee table book/documentary. We can't let that idea go, it's great.


Is it just me or does only pretty girls suffer from DP? XD


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Haha, agreed ^^^

I love the pics! Favorite ones are the 2nd and 3rd ones. Love the red lips, too!


----------



## B85 (Apr 19, 2010)

Yea, I dont know how come pretty girls become depersonalized, it should be the other way around.


----------



## flipwilson (Aug 19, 2006)

ya there goes the theory that everyone who gets DP are smart and deep, both of which we all know pretty girls are not.







...kidding


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Um you are super hot







For sure getting in the calendar. You know, someone in cali wants to have a meetup. I do photography so if we all go to the meetup, I can take the pictures for the book.


----------



## flipwilson (Aug 19, 2006)

ya im sure this has been said before but so many of the ladies that post pics on this site are beautiful. People could never believe you could all suffer so much while looking so dead sexy.


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

Sean B. said:


> Is it just me or does only pretty girls suffer from DP? XD


LOL. I was thinking that the other day..


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

if you had a better lightning for your pictures it would look even better. try to experiment with that.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## LuckyBreak (Oct 31, 2011)

hahahaha. that would be great. 12 months on a calender of people posing with DP. December someone could pose all zoned out next to a snowman. November , someone can dress as a zombie. Funny idea. i would like to pose for July in a pink speedo looking blankly at the ocean on a beach plz.


----------



## LuckyBreak (Oct 31, 2011)

with a beach volleyball in my hand. that needed to be said...


----------



## Depersonal Eyes (Oct 10, 2011)

Very pretty! I really like your tights in the last pic lol. Cute!


----------



## Shapiro (Nov 7, 2011)

Depersonal Eyes said:


> Very pretty! I really like your tights in the last pic lol. Cute!


And your boots! very pretty girl


----------



## anarkii (Jul 2, 2011)

uhm...wow..

1st: cool girl
2nd: cute girl
3rd: sexy girl


----------

